# Bug sur mon ibook G4



## MinieB (7 Novembre 2008)

Mon ibook G4 12" d'environ 2 ans et demi est pris d'un bug bizarre depuis hier, soudainement le clavier se bloque alors que je tape quelque chose et a la place il se met a realiser les raccourcis claviers (par exemple si j'essaie de taper 'o', l'ecran 'ouvrir' apparait).

Le probleme n'est pas limite a un seul programme puisqu'il me fait la meme chose sur Word / Firefox / dans le Finder ...

J'ai essaye de redemarrer, ou d'eteindre puis demarrer mais le probleme persiste.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait quoi faire? Merci d'avance!! (et desole pour les accents mais j'ecris depuis un clavier anglais)


----------



## pierre22 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je te conseil un bon coup de maintenance:

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Je te conseil Onyx 10 très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/
Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite



Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande-Option-P-R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut. Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.
Informations supplémentaires

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?v...R&locale=fr_FR

Démarrer en désactivant les extensions
Tous les détails http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR
   1.  Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
   2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
   3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche. Astuce : N'appuyez sur la touche Majuscule qu'après le son de démarrage.

A l'issue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.

Cordialement


----------



## MinieB (8 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils, le bug a disparu!!


----------



## pierre22 (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est un plaisir.

Cordialement


----------

